# New York holiday, advice/tips appreciated



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, TC members from New York,

I'll be turning 50 in may 2015. To avoid the pranks and corny festivities that my friens have in mind (I will treat them to a nice dinerparty at some later time) I 'd like to take my family to the Big Apple for a week.
Would anyone here be so kind to give some pointers about good places to stay, eat, see etc.
Boy 12, two girls 14 and 17 and my wife and me.

Especially recommendations on hotels are welcome. Not on a shoestring, but I'm not Onassis either..

Thanks a lot in advance !

Cheers,
Jos


----------

